# Topics > Pet tech > Veterinary medicine >  Joii, veterinary app, Vet-AI Ltd, Leeds, West Yorkshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Vet-AI Ltd

joiipetcare.com

facebook.com/JoiiPetCare

twitter.com/PetJoii

instagram.com/joiipetcare

animalfriends.co.uk/joii

----------


## Airicist

Article "My Startup: Joii app by Vet-AI, Leeds"

by Josh Peachey
March 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vet AI: A Pioneering Platform For Pets"

October 31, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Q&A with Sarah Warren, Joii co-founder and veterinary dermatologist"

by Catrin George
April 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Leeds' Vet-AI included on list of UK's top 100 disruptive start-ups"

by Simon Austin
June 24, 2020

----------

